# Victoria & Malawi



## Metalshade (Feb 14, 2009)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1546 Link to the profile.
http://mysite.verizon.net/resyadnv/id2.html Link to some photos of my Vics.

I have a 55G with 30 1"-2" Victorian Hap. sp. "Thick Skin" (sp. 44, sp. "red tail") babies.
Or well, I guess they are pracitcally juvies already.
They are all alone in my 55G presently.

My plan (before I got these guys for free) was to have mostly Mbuna in my 110G and 55G.
I am thinking about moving 6-12 over to my 110G, and selling the rest.

Could anyone who has experience with Hap. sp. "Thick Skin" please comment.
I am looking for opinions and educated guesses from owning other Vics, as well as actually experience with Hap. sp. "Thick Skin".

I have to figure out how many Vics to keep in which tank (110G & 55G).
What is the best male to female ratio for the Vics?
Will they be mixed with anything from Lake Malawi?

Thick Skin are supposed to be aggressive and carnivorous.
Does a Vic/Mbuna mix work well?

Thanks


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I have the hap 44 in with some of my mbuna setups. However only as solitary males. If I add females they get much more agressive. As far as a male female mix. I put as many females as possible with 1 male in the tank. So a 55 gallon about 1-6, 1-7.


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

I used to have 44's, IIRC it was in a 55 as well and I had about 3m/8f or something similar to that. Aggressive is relative and depends on many factors, but like nearly all cichlids they can be a handfull if they want to be.

I didn't mix mine with mbuna, however maybe with Labidichromis? They can take a more mixed diet if I remember right.


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi,
I only managed to keep males of very different size and age (males of 3 generations)3M 8F in with mostly haps. I do remember them fighting with bared mbuna more often especially a male hongi who would lock jaws and lift the ch44 out of the water !

good luck :thumb:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

actually since malawis are more agressive eaters and they don't breed with the red tails, it's a good idea to keep a female or two with a single male, i have one female with my male in my mixed malawi tank and it works out well, they breed regularly, the only thing i am concerned about is over breeding the single female


----------

